# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  كينيا والسودان في بطولة  LG  خبرها شنو

## نادرالداني

*يخوض منتخبنا الوطني تجربة ودية في السادسة من مساء اليوم بتوقيت السودان أمام نظيره الكيني على ملعب نيايو الوطني بالعاصمة نيروبي
هذا ما جاء على صدر صحيفة الصدى الصادرة صباح اليوم 

ما هو موقف المباراة حتى الان 
يعني ما في اي خبر عنها يا شباب 

اها يا شباب الخبر شنو 

لو في زول عارف حاجة عن المباراة يجدع لينا الاخبار 

*

----------


## نادرالداني

* قال مزمل ابو القاسم في عموده كبد الحقيقة الصادر اليوم في صحيفة الصدى :
وصلنا نيروبي الجميلة صباح أمس، ووجدنا جوها مائلاً للبرودة، وسيكون  بمقدور جمهورنا الحبيب متابعتها عبر الفضائيات السودانية على الهواء  مباشرةً.



*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الساعة كم في السودان يا شباب 
ولا يكون انا حلمان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كوره السودان منقوله علي قناه قوون والسودان غالب ٢/١
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*دورة من مباراة واحدة بطولة ال جى الدولية الشوط الثانى الدقيقة 60 والسودان متقدم بهدفين مقابل هدف احرز للسودان بكرى المدينة ومحمد موسى
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*نادرالداني, ‏ارخبيل, ‏عجبكو+

يا عجبكو ورينا الحاصل 
السودان ده برضه في قلوبنا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

دورة من مباراة واحدة بطولة ال جى الدولية الشوط الثانى الدقيقة 60 والسودان متقدم بهدفين مقابل هدف احرز للسودان بكرى المدينة ومحمد موسى



والله ما قصرت يا ارخبيل 

شكرا ليك كتير 
بس انت عرفت من وين 
وهل منقولة الى اي قناة او اي رابط في النت
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

كوره السودان منقوله علي قناه قوون والسودان غالب ٢/١



شكرا يا عجبكو 

قناة قوون دي من قبيل وانا فاتحها وطبعا ما اتخيلت ابدا انه يجيبوا الكورة 
شكرا ليك كتير
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بعد الصلاة نكون في النقل المباشر و الدقيقة الان 63
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بصراحة ما شاء الله زغبير خطير
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 76 و ما زال السودان متقدم بهدفين لهدف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة للمنتخب الكيني للركنية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ابعاد لركنية اخري من موسي الزومة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 80 و النتيجة هدفين للسودان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة قوية من المنتخب الكيني و تالق لافت لايهاب زغبير
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ضغط كبير علي مرمي منتخبنا و تالق لافت جدا لايهاب زغبير
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 85 وما زالت النتيجة كما هي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تالق كبير جدا جدا لايهاب زغبير
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*براقو برافو برافو ايهاب زغبير
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*المنتخب الكيني يضغط و استبسال من مدافعي منتخبنا الوطني
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الدقيقة 88 والكيني يواصل ضغطه ولكن الحمد لله ابطال السودان مازالو متماسكين بقيادة زغبير
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 90 يا الله انصر المنتخب الوطني
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اربعة دقائق وقت بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*شكرا ايهاب زغبير 


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*نصرك الهم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مخالفة في مكن جميل للمنتخب الكيني الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الحمد لله مرت المخالفة علي خير و سقوط نزار حامد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نزار حامد ينهض و يواصل المباراة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للسودان كاس ال جي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك نهاية المباراة و فوز منتخبنا الوطني علي نظيره الكيني
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*فرحة عارمة للمنتخب السوداني و انطلاق الالعاب النارية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ايهاب زغبير و حمل العلم السوداني و يدور حول الملعب
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك منتخبا الوطني
ومبرووووووووووووك لمازدا الذي ابلع الكنين تصريحاتهم المستفذه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 7 ( الأعضاء 7 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏Abobakr ramdan, ‏أحمد طه, ‏مرتضي دياب+, ‏ايمن المريخابي, ‏mub25, ‏زاكي الدين الصادق+


مبرووووووووووووك الكاس يا حلوين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نجم المنتخب الكيني الاول :

السودان منتخب قوي
                        	*

----------


## أحمد طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

نصرك اللهم



نصرك اللهم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد طه
					

نصرك اللهم





خطاء مطبعي يا حبيب و شكرا علي التنبيه
                        	*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للسودان كاس ال جي والعقبة لزعيمنا لقب سيكافا:ANSmile06:
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*مبروووووووووك
يا سودان
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مبروووووووووووووووك علينا الكاس
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*مبروووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## نور البلد

*يا عجبكو المباراة انتهت كيف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور البلد
					

يا عجبكو المباراة انتهت كيف





؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وضحت يا نور البلد و الله ما فهمتك
                        	*

----------


## Dndrawi EL sir

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


                                                                 هل فاز منتخبنا الوطنى على المنتخب الكينى 2/0 

                                                                                 واحرز بطولة LG الدولية
                                                           ا فيدونا              مع خالص الشكر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*فاز المنتخب السوداني ببطولة ال جي بهدفين لهدف 2-1 ضد المنتخب الكيني في عقر داره و شهدت المباراة تالق لافت من الحارس المميز ايهاب زعبير 

مبروووووووووووووووووك كاس ال جي يا شباب و عقبال المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Dndrawi EL sir

*مليون  مبروووووووووووووووووووووك

وتشكروا
                        	*

----------


## Dndrawi EL sir

*تشكر يا ملك  

         والله صحيح ملك
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الاخ دندراوي 

فاز السودان على كينيا بهدفين مقابل هدف احرز للسودان كل من محمد موسى لاعب المنتخب الاولمبي من ضربة رأسية رائعة غالطت الحارس الكيني والهدف الثاني كان من بكري المدينة من صاروخ قوي جدا في مقص المرمى وقد جاءت الاهداف كلها في الشوط الاول للمباراة .
ما يهم في كل ذلك ان مدرب منتخبنا الوطني مازدا اعتمد اعتماد كبير على لاعبي المنتخب الاولمبي الذين اكدوا جدارتهم وقوتهم في هذه المباراة واستطاعوا ان يسحبوا البساط من لاعبي كينيا الدوليين حيث لعبت كينيا بكامل منتخبها مدعمة بمحترفين كينيين يلعبون في الدوريات الاوربية .
المهم اننا ظللنا ننادي بضرورة تجديد دماء المنتخب وقد ركزنا في كلامنا على المنتخب الاولمبي وضرورة ان يجد لاعبوه الفرصة الكاملة للمضي قدماً بالمنتخب نحو اللعب في المنافسات القادمة والحمد الله الان السودان قدم مباراة كبيرة في هذه البطولة وقدم لاعبوا الاولمبي اداء رائع جدا واستطاعوا المحافظة على الفوز وقد افرزت مباراة السودان وكينيا اليوم العديد من النجوم من ابرزهم الحارس ايهاب زغبير النجم الاول في منتخب السودان في هذه المباراة وقد تابعت هذا الحارس طوال زمن الشوط الثاني فلقد كان سببا اساسياً في حرمان الكينيين من تحقيق هدف التعادل وقدم مباراة كبيرة وتالق بصورة ملفتة للانظار .
من هذا المنبر ندعو مدرب المنتخب الوطني مازدا بان يعمل جاهداً على استمرار هذا المنتخب مع تدعيمه ببعض العناصر ومن ثم المضي به قدما نحو المنافسات القادمة وذلك مع ضرورة المواصلة ولعب مباريات دولية حتى يصل مازدا الى التشكيلة الاساسية لهذا المنتخب الوليد .
كل التوفيق لمنتخبنا بتحقيق الانتصارات في مقبل الايام القادمات
                        	*

----------


## Dndrawi EL sir

*شكرا الاخ نادر 

السودان ملئ بالمواهب بس شوية اهتمام 

ونتأهل لنهائيات الامم القادمة باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

الاخ دندراوي 

فاز السودان على كينيا بهدفين مقابل هدف احرز للسودان كل من محمد موسى لاعب المنتخب الاولمبي مدثر كاريكا وقد جاءت الاهداف كلها في الشوط الاول للمباراة .
ما يهم في كل ذلك ان مدرب منتخبنا الوطني مازدا اعتمد اعتماد كبير على لاعبي المنتخب الاولمبي الذين اكدوا جدارتهم وقوتهم في هذه المباراة واستطاعوا ان يسحبوا البساط من لاعبي كينيا الدوليين حيث لعبت كينيا بكامل منتخبها مدعمة بمحترفين كينيين يلعبون في الدوريات الاوربية .
المهم اننا ظللنا ننادي بضرورة تجديد دماء المنتخب وقد ركزنا في كلامنا على المنتخب الاولمبي وضرورة ان يجد لاعبوه الفرصة الكاملة للمضي قدماً بالمنتخب نحو اللعب في المنافسات القادمة والحمد الله الان السودان قدم مباراة كبيرة في هذه البطولة وقدم لاعبوا الاولمبي اداء رائع جدا واستطاعوا المحافظة على الفوز وقد افرزت مباراة السودان وكينيا اليوم العديد من النجوم من ابرزهم الحارس ايهاب زغبير النجم الاول في منتخب السودان في هذه المباراة وقد تابعت هذا الحارس طوال زمن الشوط الثاني فلقد كان سببا اساسياً في حرمان الكينيين من تحقيق هدف التعادل وقدم مباراة كبيرة وتالق بصورة ملفتة للانظار .
من هذا المنبر ندعو مدرب المنتخب الوطني مازدا بان يعمل جاهداً على استمرار هذا المنتخب مع تدعيمه ببعض العناصر ومن ثم المضي به قدما  نحو المنافسات القادمة وذلك مع ضرورة المواصلة ولعب مباريات دولية حتى يصل مازدا الى التشكيلة الاساسية لهذا المنتخب الوليد .
كل التوفيق لمنتخبنا بتحقيق الانتصارات في مقبل الايام القادمات






كلام روعة و وصف للمبارة بروئية فنية رائعة جدا لذا كان لابد من نشره تسلم استاذ نادر الداني 


http://www.facebook.com/note.php?cre...20616954645560
*

----------


## ابوبرآءة

*مبرووووووووك لمستقبل السودان
*

----------

